# Reminder reg. Facebook groups



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Facebook groups*

Just a reminder to everyone that promoting Facebook groups in the forum is no longer allowed, any Facebook group links or threads will be deleted from now on, and infractions will be issued if necessary. 

This was informed a few months ago on the forum rules thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-reminder-about-rules-forum-2.html#post797275

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

